# Synchro iPod et iPad sur le même MBP ?



## WinMac (11 Juin 2010)

Bonsoir,

Possesseur d'un MacBookPro avec iTunes 9 pour synchroniser mon iPod Touch 64 Go je me demande si avec un iPad je pourrais continuer de tout synchroniser ce qu'il y a dans l'iTunes de mon MBP de façon que le contenu (en particulier vidéos, podcasts, musiques, etc...) de l'iPod ET de l'iPad soit identique me servant de l'iPod dans certaines circonstances et de l'iPad dans des lieux plus adaptés à sa taille ?

Je n'ai pas encore acheté l'iPad n'aimant pas essuyer les éventuels "plâtres" mais je vais bientôt acheter le 64 Go Wi-Fi.

Merci d'avance à tous


----------



## cameleone (11 Juin 2010)

Bonsoir !

Bien entendu, tu pourras synchroniser les mêmes éléments sur ton iPod comme sur ton iPad, de façon à avoir des contenus identiques sur l'un et sur l'autre.


----------



## WinMac (13 Juin 2010)

Merci cameleone


----------

